# Jess, 5-6 year old Lab X ?Staffie needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jess is a Labx ?Staffie. A wonderful mix which makes her a solid; dependable; friendly and a loyal companion. She engages with people very quickly and appeals through her eyes to seek ways of pleasing you. She was found stray and has sat in kennels for over a year..just because of her breed mix. Once you take the time to meet her oh does she win you over. A medium sized dog, smaller than a Labrador and relatively more easy to manage.

Jess has been cared for in her past as she has come in spayed which is rare. She also came in relatively good condition. She loves her food..and travels well in the car. She isn't a noisy dog and rubs along well with other dogs. Jess is a no for cats. She has been chipped and 1st vax'd. Jess is so up for cuddles and at one point wrapped both her paws around my neck to snuggle up. So much love to give...

Please visit our website Rescue Remedies and go to our forum where you find individual threads on all our dogs and you can watch their progress.


----------



## lcsstaffords (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh shes so beautiful, maybe I could....
Uh oh just heard the resounding sound of my OH's voice in my head
'NO MORE DOGS...'


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Still looking????


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes afraid so


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jess is still in kennels looking for a foster home or forever home.

At last the pictures say it all for Jess ... isn't she lovely ... out on a walk with one of our volunteer dog walkers ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Jess slide show coming up... wait for it!



Where do I begin ... it has taken us 6 months (ashamed!) to take Jess by the hand and give her a walk in the park mimicking a typical homing ... oh didn't she do well

Meeting people:





A friend:
 
 


LONG GRASS IS SOOO LOVELY:

 

 

Love life:


Over 2 years in kennels! WHY? Oh because of my breed type ... because my beauty isn't obvious on first meeting and you'd walk past my kennel looking for someone else; because my owner will have to be careful around dogs because if I made a mistake I'd be in such trouble - Staffie /Staffie crosses don't get away with anything you know! I wore a muzzle when I met a few today and I really, really liked them. Oh it was soooo good ... one day.... one day a home!

JESS IS STILL LOOKING FOR HER FOREVER HOME!


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awwwww i hope she finds a forever home soon xx


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

omg she is lovely, cant believe shes been waiting so long for a home! would she be allowed to be rehomed with another female dog or kids?:idea:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> would she be allowed to be rehomed with another female dog


Hi there, yes Jess is gorgeous and so far very overlooked because of colour and the fact that she is part Staffie. We have also found it difficult to capture her beauty, but we think we are getting there with her recent photos.

We very rarely home into same sex households as it can be problematic and we feel that as a rescue dog as already had a bad start, it important to make sure that their next home is their forever and there aren't any potential complications.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***NEWS FLASH*** Jess left the kennel building at 9 pm last night! Steven and Melissa decided Jess was their next foster dog! They are taking her nice and slowly to build up her confidence and skills. Can't tell you what this means to all of us... and to HER after 2 YEARS IN KENNELS!!

I think the photo shows her Labrador side ...



JESS IS STILL LOOKING FOR HER FOREVER HOME!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Jess's fosterers ...

Wow can't believe we have had Jess for over a month. She is such a wonderfully loving dog. Jess recently had a visit to the vets for a check up and a dental. She is fine now, her teeth are now all shiny . As we said last time we wanted to work on Jess's socialisation skills. This has been going really well. Our close friends are off on holiday and asked us to look after their Boxer called Rolly for 3 weeks. So far things have been good. Jess has handled having a new friend around very well. So the signs for jess are really good. We are so happy looking after her but she really does deserve her chance for a forever home. We have added some pictures of our 1st month with Jess.













JESS IS STILL LOOKING FOR HER FOREVER HOME!


----------

